# LGD pup & Dober



## secuono (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are a few pictures from this evening of my 6mo LGD pup and my 6.5yr Dober-dog. He's learned to be very tolerant of overly friendly dogs thanks to Chillie and the Bella-fighter. Thirty minutes of her nagging him, he finally brought her to the ground. She backed off a little, but not enough to continue following him and me being able to take a few more pics of them. 
Dober didn't go too stupid over the pigs this time, that's because the Pup has been free in the yard for 3 days and nights and has been playing with the pigs for 2wks now. She was even able to desensitize the female pig and I got the joy of petting and rubbing her today during a feeding! 
Dober hates jackets, but it's cold and he was shivering enough to make me dig out his sweater for play time.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 12, 2012)

Both beautiful dogs. But the Dobe is gorgeous. I want one and will get one some day. Just gorgeous.


----------



## secuono (Oct 12, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Both beautiful dogs. But the Dobe is gorgeous. I want one and will get one some day. Just gorgeous.


He is[dobermans] very high maintenance and has a high prey drive, unless he literally grows up with them. Mine has a fabric fetish, I have never been able to stop that. Twice, he has nearly died from eating socks or towels, etc. He is no longer a house dog, he destroys dog beds, couches, carpet, hardwood floors, ext in under a week. And he is very protective/obsessive of me, not that great on a farm. He is 6.5yrs and still just as neurotic as ever, I mean, I love him dearly, but good golly, he never slows. I tried having him in the house the other day, non-stop movement, sniffing, moving, jumping, demanding love, etc. He just will not settle like the other dogs I have, he must keep moving or doing something. 
Dobes need a lot of mental stimulation, and on a busy farm with him not grown up here, it's really hard to calm and exhaust him.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 14, 2012)

Your puppy is really beautiful, especially her markings. Such a good looking pup


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 15, 2012)

Look how big she is now!  Puts things into perspective standing next to Dobie.  Very nice looking dogs...


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow...the LGD pup is GORGEOUS! LOVE the Dobie too.  You have both Sleek and fluffy going on there!


----------



## secuono (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, Dober is back to being a spoiled couch dog...He ate a towel and since he's getting older, I ended up at the vets with a $400 bill. No surgery, but still. I'm going to baby him until Spring...ugh. He's like a real toddler, always getting into things he shouldn't, demanding my full attention. 

I've got one cat on my feet, giving her scratches with my toes. Our mutt pup is also an indoor dog lately, she's on my left side demanding love. Dober is on 4/5ths of the couch, using my leg as a table and demanding loving. And then my other cat on my belly purring louder than a space shuttle. 



The 3rd dog is the reason the mutt is now an indoor dog, but she was just spayed, so she's out in her crate. And of course, it's raining, so they are all not ok with going out to pee.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 19, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/534869_438398682860312_571559830_n.jpg


Looks like someone is in the mood for a hearty kitty soup 
And I thought my cat was rude when she thinks no one is looking and tries to steal meat or cheese when I prepare meals lol 
I just love this picture and like they say in that cat show on AP, "This is why you must love Cats" 
Beautiful pictures Secuono


----------

